# Rider Was A Bad Date I Walked Out On Last Year



## Hollywoodtom (Apr 7, 2016)

She of course gave me a 1. I didn't realize it was her until the trip started. I recognized her laugh. I immediately let Uber know. She bombarded me with hateful texts after the date for 2 days. That 1 needs to go away as well, because it was personal. 1225 trips, 4.85 rating. It was 4.86 before she popped me. Small world, huh?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I know it would be kinda weird... I always wish I don't pick up someone I know... One time I picked up friend of my wife though... Ended up getting $3 tip instead.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Hell hath no fury.......


----------



## Hollywoodtom (Apr 7, 2016)

Reason I walked out after 10 minutes? She said I would buy her a phone in our text conversations. I showed her my phone and all the texts between us. None existed referencing buying her a phone. I walked out immediately to her cursing at me. Girl was a scam artist.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Hope you 1* her so you won't get paired with her again.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Maybe sign up with "uber-date" and find that special one.


----------



## Hollywoodtom (Apr 7, 2016)

I have an interview on Wednesday. I'm tired of people like her in general. I'll be able to cut the driving down to next to nothing.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Hollywoodtom said:


> That 1 needs to go away as well, because it was personal. 1225 trips, 4.85 rating. It was 4.86 before she popped me


It doesn't matter if you have 4.85 or 4.86. Both are good.

I assume you ended the trip immediately when you realized who was in your car?


----------



## Hollywoodtom (Apr 7, 2016)

Sadly, no. Neither one of us acknowledged that there was a date. It was as if we didn't even have the date. Neither one of us brought it up. It was one long ass ride, too. She was 8 months pregnant as well. I let Uber know as soon as I could find a place to park.


----------



## Hollywoodtom (Apr 7, 2016)

Kicking an 8 months pregnant female out of the car would not have been good. Worst ride ever times a thousand. And I have had only 7 bad rides total out of 1225. I only drive during the day is probably why.


----------



## Hollywoodtom (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah, if I had kicked her out of the car, being 8 months pregnant, the headline on TMZ would show my ugly mug being hit with tomatoes by furious feminists. I can see the "oh how could you, you man-beast!" comments. Yeah, all across America. All I could do was grin and bear it. She's pregnant and doesn't work. Scamming people is her job. How else is she making money?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Driver 42 said:


> *THIS IS NOT TRUE.
> On Uber you CAN get paired with a rider you have given a 1 Star rating, and you can get paired with a passenger who has given you a 1 Star rating previously. *
> 
> I know, because it happened to me. Had a guy who was verbally abusing his companion (and threatening to physically harm her) and I 1-Starred him and reported him to Uber, I got him (and her) again three days later.
> ...


Didn't know.. What if you report and give one star? I've done that to couple so far and would hate to have them as my riders again.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Didn't know.. What if you report and give one star? I've done that to couple so far and would hate to have them as my riders again.


thehappytypist can tell you how you can avoid being paired with a rider again. As I understood it's unusual and it has to be a very serious incident.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Stygge said:


> thehappytypist can tell you how you can avoid being paired with a rider again. As I understood it's unusual and it has to be a very serious incident.


Yes, and she said even if that were the case, not a guarantee you'd never be matched again. From what I remember anyway...


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Yes, and she said even if that were the case, not a guarantee you'd never be matched again. From what I remember anyway...


Yup. It has to be a serious situation in order for a pairing to be blocked and I've seen a few cases where the driver and rider were matched again after being blocked.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I thought I picked up my ex one night. It turned out not to be, thank God.


----------



## Hollywoodtom (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah, and no change on rating. They kept the 1 she gave me. Really pathetic. Well, job interview on Wednesday. Should I be fortunate enough to get the job, this Uber driving will go down from 40 rides a week to maybe 5-8. Tops. That was flat out personal from that nasty *****.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Hollywoodtom said:


> Yeah, and no change on rating. They kept the 1 she gave me. Really pathetic. Well, job interview on Wednesday. Should I be fortunate enough to get the job, this Uber driving will go down from 40 rides a week to maybe 5-8. Tops. That was flat out personal from that nasty *****.


Not surprising. The rider could stab you in the face and the rating wouldn't be changed.

Good luck on your interview!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Driver 42 said:


> *THIS IS NOT TRUE.
> On Uber you CAN get paired with a rider you have given a 1 Star rating, and you can get paired with a passenger who has given you a 1 Star rating previously. *
> 
> I know, because it happened to me. Had a guy who was verbally abusing his companion (and threatening to physically harm her) and I 1-Starred him and reported him to Uber, I got him (and her) again three days later.
> ...


THANK YOU! It drives me batty when people parrot this misinformation


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Hollywoodtom said:


> I have an interview on Wednesday. I'm tired of people like her in general. I'll be able to cut the driving down to next to nothing.


I think most of us are tired of playing taxi with our personal cars for sub-par compensation.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> I think most of us are tired of playing taxi with our personal cars for sub-par compensation.


True....my insurance documents expire with Uber in 10 days and my inspection is due is 14....I plan on not renewing either in favor of sticking with Lyft....I havent even done my 1 ride this month. Screwber keeps sending me guarantee emails and I am not even close to tempted


----------



## Hollywoodtom (Apr 7, 2016)

Just took a lady to the airport. Real nasty woman. She had a 4.27 rating. I can see why. No one below 4.6 from now on. I gave her a 2, should have been 1 but I'm not that cruel.


----------



## Angelico santana (Sep 8, 2015)

Hollywoodtom said:


> Just took a lady to the airport. Real nasty woman. She had a 4.27 rating. I can see why. No one below 4.6 from now on. I gave her a 2, should have been 1 but I'm not that cruel.


If the rating is 3 digits she is a Uber driver. Never seen Uber driver with a rating that low.


----------

